# Use music to control



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes i was outside today thinking.They were talking about hip-hop.But the truth is they are using hip hop/rap music to control people.Look it up online like i did.So what do you think of it using music to control others?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I am in favor of it.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not clear on what you are trying to say. Are you preaching some kind of religious dogma, or are you asking a question about music?

I am rather fascinated by this subject, as using music to control people is one aspect of CPTED (Crime Prevention through Environmental Design). I am not sure how using hip hop could control people. From a CPTED standpoint, one generally wants to make an area unattractive to people who cause problems by loitering or engaging in antisocial behaviours. I think that hip hop might actually attract groups of such individuals  but that could be used beneficially, too, as one could designate areas where one would like to contain 'problems'. Usually, however, classical music has been used in CPTED applications, as rowdy youths tend to seek other areas to congregate in :lol:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> I'm not clear on what you are trying to say. Are you preaching some kind of religious dogma, or are you asking a question about music?
> 
> I am rather fascinated by this subject, as using music to control people is one aspect of CPTED (Crime Prevention through Environmental Design). *I am not sure how using hip hop could control people.*


Have you examined the OP's source material ("Look it up online like i did")?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ No, I didn't. I have noticed that a lot of people here seem to be more interested in spreading their religious beliefs than in speaking about classical music, which is what TC is for. Perhaps I jumped to conclusions. What is the source material and what is the OP driving at? I don't have the time to research it... but I really am fascinated by CPTED :tiphat:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmm, how to tell... how to tell. Could be that most of society is simply stupid. Even so, for someone to control others for selfishness requires a high level of 'wickedness'. And to have a high level of 'wickedness' requires a high level of foolishness. So, with this high level of foolishness, you can imagine what type of mind it takes to be brainwashed by such... not a very smart one....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, rap music lyrics sometimes are obscenely racist propaganda, so the OP may have a point.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've heard of classical music being piped into subways in order to "decrease anti-social behaviors" and of classical music played in public squares and parks as a determent to "shady" characters who might otherwise hang around there. Hey ... it's a weapon.

Me? I once had a neighbor who like to blast metal music from his garage. I was the only one close enough to disturb. But I found I could blast opera from my barn. We eventually came to a truce.

Frankly, metal music isn't all _that_ bad. But this guy _really_ hated _La bohème _.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> ^ No, I didn't. I have noticed that a lot of people here seem to be more interested in spreading their religious beliefs than in speaking about classical music, which is what TC is for. Perhaps I jumped to conclusions. What is the source material and what is the OP driving at? I don't have the time to research it... but I really am fascinated by CPTED :tiphat:


I was joking. "Look it up online" is a bit broad and unhelpful. IMO, this is just one of those "I hate XXX type of music" threads.

IMO, this is just one of those "I hate certain types of music threads."


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I've heard of classical music being piped into subways in order to "decrease anti-social behaviors" and of classical music played in public squares and parks as a determent to "shady" characters who might otherwise hang around there. Hey ... it's a weapon.


What if they played Ligeti or Webern in subways and public areas? Would people start murdering each other!?

 

Oh wait, we already do a fine job of that.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> What if they played Ligeti or Webern in subways and public areas? Would people start murdering each other!?


Didn't you often say that you're a Stockhausen and Xenakis fan? And that's the opinion you have of Ligeti and Webern's music?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Didn't you often say that you're a Stockhausen and Xenakis fan? And that's the opinion you have of Ligeti and Webern's music?


I am a fan but the majority of people can't tolerate anything without a discernible beat or melody.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Not preaching anything here you people praise hip-hop/rap but do not know the full story.You see they know that certain people will do as the rappers say do.So they put in the music what they want them to do.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Who's they? The Lizard Men? The one-world government? What are they telling them?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

mtmailey said:


> Not preaching anything here you people praise hip-hop/rap but do not know the full story.You see they know that certain people will do as the rappers say do.So they put in the music what they want them to do.


Who exactly are the ''they" in your formulation?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> What if they played Ligeti or Webern in subways and public areas? Would people start murdering each other!?


There may indeed be a such a connection. A recent nationwide study examined violent crimes committed by people seen to be wearing earbuds when the crimes were committed. In-depth interviews revealed that over 60% had been listening to atonal or serial music, with most listening to composers of the Second Viennese School.

I mean, do you think I'm making this up?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

kenoc said:


> there may indeed be a such a connection. A recent nationwide study examined violent crimes committed by people seen to be wearing earbuds when the crimes were committed. In-depth interviews revealed that over 60% had been listening to atonal or serial music, with most listening to composers of the second viennese school.
> 
> I mean, do you think i'm making this up?


*Ermahgerd!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The nice thing about a post like that is that it'll be quoted as fact and used as a source for research papers for a generation to come... :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SONNET CLV said:


> I've heard of classical music being piped into subways in order to "decrease anti-social behaviors" and of classical music played in public squares and parks as a determent to "shady" characters who might otherwise hang around there. Hey ... it's a weapon.


If it drives the low-lifes away, let's play classical background music in all public places. But I want to be sure of the effect, so I propose classical vocal works, which is so effective at repulsing most people that it even drives some classical music listeners away.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Even mozart appears to be part of the conspiracy.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Music can be used to control people as a part of various fashions and subcultures: the hip hop subculture, the metal one, the Goths, the hippies etc. The people who listen to a certain music are expected also to dress in a certain way, to behave in a certain way and to share certain common values and that is also a form of control.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

samurai said:


> Who exactly are the ''they" in your formulation?


You know, 'THEM'.

Beware of the antichrist.

In the context of this thread, 'I left my heart in San Francisco' could be deemed to be somewhat sinister.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

dgee said:


> Who's they? The Lizard Men? The one-world government? What are they telling them?


Probably the 1% of the population whom owns most of the wealth in the world.

The golden rule - 'The one with all the gold makes all the rules.'


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vesuvius said:


> Probably the 1% of the population whom owns most of the wealth in the world.
> 
> The golden rule - 'The one with all the gold makes all the rules.'


Goes along with the lyrics from a Bob Dylan song, "Money doesn't talk, it swears."


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> Probably the 1% of the population whom owns most of the wealth in the world.
> 
> The golden rule - 'The one with all the gold makes all the rules.'


I'd say it's the love of other people's money that is the root of all evil.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd say it's the love of other people's money that is the root of all evil.


does anyone really love someone else's money? Don't they normally wait until they have it in their own wallet/bank account/handbag before they love it? :devil:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> does anyone really love someone else's money? Don't they normally wait until they have it in their own wallet/bank account/handbag before they love it? :devil:


Exactly so. Prior to that point, it's simply lust, not love. :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> does anyone really love someone else's money? Don't they normally wait until they have it in their own wallet/bank account/handbag before they love it? :devil:


My congenital blondeness misspoke.

What I needed to say was: They'll love 'their' unearned money until they run out of my 'earned' money.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Exactly so. Prior to that point, it's simply lust, not love. :lol:


Property naturally infringes on their right to steal, of course they're dogs gone wild.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Property naturally infringes on their right to steal, of course they're dogs gone wild.


When young, I managed a retail electronics store, part of a chain. My district manager used to tell us at sales meetings: "When somebody walks into your store, I want you to say to yourself: That person has my money in his pocket."

Sound advice for any age.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

How about we just say it influences people, that in itself is bad enough. I firmly believe a lot of music influences perception; as far as control, you would need a controller and regarding that, well the only form of controlling I see going on is that of "trying" to produce as much money as possible from the sales.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> When young, I managed a retail electronics store, part of a chain. My district manager used to tell us at sales meetings: "When somebody walks into your store, I want you to say to yourself: That person has my money in his pocket."
> 
> Sound advice for any age.


"To get what_ I_ value, I must first offer him something _he_ values"-- absolutely.

I'd call that civility.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Harlequin said:


> How about we just say it influences people, that in itself is bad enough. I firmly believe a lot of music influences perception; as far as control, you would need a controller and regarding that, well the only form of controlling I see going on is that of "trying" to produce as much money as possible from the sales.


---
People can deal with each other by reason and persuasion-- the civilized way; or by the alternative---- fists and bullets. There is no third way.

Either _you_ decide or someone decides _for you_.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

dgee said:


> Who's they? The Lizard Men? The one-world government? What are they telling them?


The they i am referring to are those in the government & the music industry.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mtmailey said:


> The they i am referring to are those in the government & the music industry.


But many of the "they" in the government are useful idiots serving those who really control the government. When weapons manufacturers contribute election winning amounts to election campaigns, then they definitely will find some place to have a war. But that is only a small part of a massive problem.


----------

